# Speedprobleme G.Skill Phoenix Pro SSD 120 GB



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir nun endlich 2 SSDs gegönnt, eine 60 GB für Windows und eine 120 GB für meine Games.

Alles installiert, optimiert mit der Anleitung hier im Formun (Trim usw...), neuste Treiber von G.Skill gezogen, neuste Mainboard Treiber...

Leider bekomme ich bei HD Tune nur Geschwinidigkeiten von Max 200 bis 220 MB/Sek (Lesen/Schreiben) meistens jedoch ca bei 200. Habe alle Einstellungen ausprobiert und bekomme nicht die 270 hin, was meine Kumpels ohne Probleme bekommen.

Liegt es evtl. an meinem Board ??

MSI 870A-G54 
Graka - MSI Geforce 460 GTX Hawk
Arbeitsspeicher - G.Skill Ripjaws 8 GB F3-10666CL7D-8GBRH
CPU - AMD X6 1090 T

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen ???


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ne das liegt an HD Tune der kommt mit den neuen SSD's nicht zu recht. Du musst den ATTO Bench versenden, darauf testet auch Corsair seine SSD's. Hir der Link:
ATTO Disk Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Habs auch mit ATTO getestet... selben Werte erhalten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du mal einen Screenshot vom ATTO Bench machen. Würde mir gerne deine Werte genauer ansehen.


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Mach ich wenn ich von der Arbeit zu hause bin


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Anbei der Screen von ATTO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

sieht echt etwas mager aus...

1. Hast du AHCI an?
2. Bei Ram vollbestückung kann anscheinend auch die Leistung sinken
3. An welchem Controller hängt die SSD?
4. Hast du es an Sata 2 oder Sata 3 hängen?


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

AHCI prüfe ich gleich nochmals im BIOS, TRIM ist an...

Controller muss ich schauen in der Mainboard beschreibung ... an SATA 3 müsste er dran sein, das Board hat nur SATA3 6GB/s soweit ich es ersehen kann... habe den rechner erst wenige tage


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

jo hab auch mal geschaut, hat wohl nur SATA3...

mir scheint als ob ahci aus ist...Komme ohne ahci auch nur auf 200mb read/write


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ok Problem gefunden AHCI ist im IDE Mode
so wie stelle ich das nachträglich um ??


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

oohh, 
also im bios erstmal auf jeden fall und zuvor mußt noch was im
Windows aktivieren ...In der registry...hab aber leider grad kein anweisungslink zur hand. 
Hoff hier stolpert einer drüber der sich damit auskennt oder du googelst mal selber.
Gibt sicher unzählige anleitungen für.

Sprich AHCI nachträglich im Windows aktivieren. Ohne startet es nicht mehr


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Bitte benutze mal den Drive Controllerinfo, dort kannst du sehne ob Trimm und oder AHCI aktive ist, der Download ist unter dem Bild:
Drive Controller Info - AHCI / TRIM Detection - Forum de Luxx


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

> Ok Problem gefunden AHCI ist im IDE Mode



ansich sind ma ja schon eins weiter


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ok du must erst in der regestrie diesen Wert verändern.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci auf "0" setzen.
Und dann neu start und sofort ins Bios und auf AHCI stellen. Dann ganz normal hochfahren.


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

genau das hab ich gemeint 

Und dann mal benchen und dann wieder uploadten ;.)


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

So ... registry geändert - system tot...bekomme den rehcner nicht mehr hochgefahren, kein bild vorhanden  sitze nun am laptop was nun ??


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

ha wenn gar nichts geht wieder auf ide umstellen oder funzt das auch nicht mehr?


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ne funzt nichts mehr... komme ja net mal ins BIOS


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

lol aber das hat dann gewiss nichts mehr mit der registry zu tun...

Hast schon mal die Spannung kompellt weggenommen?


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

ja spannung weggenommen  ochnööö


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

also schreib dann jetzt nochmal genau 
was nicht mehr geht...kommt gar kein bild mehr?
 Kommst du nur nicht ins Bios? 
Bootet windows überhaupt nicht oder startet es kurz und bricht mit bluescreen ab??


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

looool OK vom strom genommen geht wieder  habs im bios umgestellt mal schauen was nun kommt


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Fast herzinfarkt hier... dachte shcon alles put ...


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

vermutlich hat sich das bios wieder auf werksangaben zurückgestellt...
solltest lieber nochmal kontrollieren


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Soooo da haben wir die 260 endlich ikke freu mich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ja wie ein Krimmie hir! Los mach ein Bench und dann ein Foto bin auch gespannt wie @roheed obs geholfen hat.


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ey wenn ich jetzt manuell alles wieder ändenr muss im BIOS fresse ich nen besen


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

So habe konstant 261 mb/sek bei 30 % belegung der platte


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Mach jetzt ein Screenshot würds gern sehen den Erfolg und roheed bestimmt auch.


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja jeden tag ne gute tat XD

Super, freut mich für dich ...und nun viel spaß mit deiner neuen SSD.

PS. Upload noch bitte nen ATTO screenshot


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Moment muss jetzt wieder rechner wechseln... stelle gleich die benches von ATTO und HD TUNE ein.... vielen Dank schon mal vorab für die Hilfe, der PC Experte im laden meinte noch deine festplatten sind irgendwie langsam und erreichen die 270 MB nicht... ja wenn man das BIOS falsch einstellt furznase... und er hat ja auch 2 von den platten im rechner nur seine sind schneller.... naseweiß


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

> PC Experte im laden meinte



LOL ^^ Die richtigen experten sitzen höchsten hier im Forum ;.)


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Soo 

*ATTO WIN7 Platte mit 60 GB*
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/3836/atto60gbwin7platte.png

*ATTO 120 GB*
http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/1337/atto120gb.png

*HD TUNE WIN7 60 GB*
http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/6229/hdtune60gbwin7.png

*HD TUNE 120 GB*
http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/4681/hdtune120gb.png


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Endlich normale WERTE  ich freu mich


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

1. Bitte vermeide doppelpost, nutze den "ändern" button 
2. Lad Bilder bitte direkt ins forum hoch, nicht über imagehack und co

3. Jo deine Werte sind jetzt im grünen bereich  
Hier noch zum vergleich meine SSD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Wenn dir noch langweilig sein sollte, kannst noch AS SSD tool und Crystaldiskmark dl und posten 

Aber man sieht, dass es recht egal ist ob man eine Corsair, OCZ oder G.Skill
SSD mit Sandforce Controller kauft. Bis auf den aufkleber unterscheiden sie sich kaum bis gar nicht


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Mal dof gefragt wie lade ich das pic hier ins forum ?


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

kein problem^^ 
habs anfangs auch nicht geblickt wie man es macht....

hier eine gute Anleitung hierzu 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Auf Erweitert klicken und dann weiter unten, siehst du gleich. Freud mich das jetzt alles in ordnung ist bei dir. Ich kenn den Frusst wenn mann neue Hardware kauft und wird erst mal enttäuscht.


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hier die PICs


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Oktober 2010)

@roheed, deine ATTO Werte sind ja ok aber die sequenzillen read, write sind aber schon ein wenig niedrig. Was für ein Treiber benutzt du und was für einen Chipsat b.z.w. was für ein SATA Controller?


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

es geht doch^^ man muß nur wissen wie^^

wie gesagt wenn du noch lust hast kannst noch AS SSD und Crystaldiskmark testen und veröffentlichen. Ist aber mehr oder weniger nur um unsere neugier zu stillen XD


----------



## Shenja81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Morgen evtl... Frau meckert, soll den Liebesfilm auf SAT1 mit ihr schauen... man man


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

@hulkhardy 

vlt erinnerst dich ja noch dran das ma des thema schon x mal hatten hier im forum 
ich aber einfach auf keinen grünen zweig komme. Hab schon alles ausprobiert  (leider)  ohne erfolg.

hier nochmal meine eckdaten...

Board Gigabyte EX38-DS5
Controller Intel ICH9R @ Sata II (SSD @ Port 0 und natürlich AHCI Mode)
CPU OC Q9450 @ 3,2GHZ
RAM 4 x Corsair DDR2 @ 4CL / 800mhz
SSD Corsair Force F80 mit der neuen firmware 1.1

Ich benutze den Intel RST treiber, mit dem von Microsoft wars auch nicht besser.
Hab ramriegel rausgemacht weil die laut Corsair auch bremsen können (thema vollbestückung)
Am Gigabyte controller drangehängt, dann wars noch katastrophaler.
Northbridge spannung angehoben (auch ein tip vom Corsair mitarbeiter)
unzählige SATA 2 Kabel getestet, 
Alle geräte vom Sata bus abgekoppelt...
jo mehr fällt mir grad nicht mehr ein ^^

Ps. Ja win7 wurde frisch draufgemacht.
Laut corsair bremmst der Intel ICH9 Controller.
Naja kann man jetzt glauben, muß man aber nicht XD
Leute mit dem ICH10 Controller hatten ähnlich schlechte werte wie ich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja stimmt hab ich ja total vergessen. Bei mir ist es umgekehrt, beim ATTO Bench fehlen mit 10MB/ beim lesen  und sogar 30MB/s beim schreiben aber die sequenziellen Werte sind dafür völlig in ordnung. Aber ich denke im Alltagbetrieb wird man bei dir und mir wohl nichts merken. Da das ja alles maximal Werte sind die eigentlich nie erreicht werden!


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

naja da dies meine erste SSD ist kann man natürlich keinen vergleich ziehen.
Aber im alltag merke ich nichts davon das ich laut CDM und AS SSD mit angezogener Handbremse fahre XD 
Aber wie immer gilt, seq. READ/WRITE ist nicht so wichtig. 

Rocken tut ja bei der SSD eher der 4kb bereich der diesen kraßen Boost ausmacht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Genau ich hab mal meine F1 damit getestet, die sehr schnell für ne HDD ist und da kam ich 0.24 MB/s wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Auf jeden fall äuserst niedrig, ist schon extrem der Unterschie zu ner SSD. Da laufen doch tatsächlich immer noch User rum dies sich fragen obs sich den schon lohnt, ich bereue nichts. Auch wenn ich meine SSD für 299 gekauft hab un die jetzt schn für 230 zu haben ist und das nach vier Wochen, egal so ist es halt.


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2010)

jo HDD schafen normal kaum mehr als 0,5 mb/s im 4kb bereich.
Solche user kenn ich^^und wenn se erstmal eine haben 
wollen sie auch niewieder ohne leben 

Ich bin auch gottes glücklich mit meiner SSD, 
weiß gar nicht mehr wann mich das letzte mal ein stückchen 
Hardware so vom hocker hauen konnte 

Mich ärgert auch ein bischen das ich mir a) so ne große SSD gekauft hab 
und b) das ich nicht noch paar tage warten konnte XD
die preise sind ja imens gefallen. Aber so ist es halt wenn man pionier sein will 
Die andern sind nur mitläufer  mach nur spaß^^ Hab aber schon 2 weiteren kumpels ne SSD aufschwätzen können


----------



## idontkn0w123 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hier meine Ergebnisse: G.Skill Phoenix Pro SSD 120 GB
Manche Werte find ich zu niedrig,kann aber auch am Notebook liegen. Acer 1825ptz.


----------



## hwk (23. Oktober 2010)

idontkn0w123 schrieb:


> Hier meine Ergebnisse: G.Skill Phoenix Pro SSD 120 GB
> Manche Werte find ich zu niedrig,kann aber auch am Notebook liegen. Acer 1825ptz.



Deine Werte sind vollkommen in Ordnung musst dir keine Gedanken machen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

Jop, muss ich zustimmen deine Werte sind sogar super, HD Tune kannst du getrost vergessen.


----------



## idontkn0w123 (24. Oktober 2010)

okay dankeschön. aja was ich noch wissen wollte, die grösse der zuordungseinheiten beim formatieren, bringt das was wenn man die verändert? hab die jetzt so gelassen wie sie war als ich sie ausgepackt habe, nur halt partition erstellt. glaub standard liegt ja bei 4096 bei win7


----------



## roheed (24. Oktober 2010)

hey, 

man sollte eigentlich eine SSD nicht formatieren geschweige den 
partitionieren^^ Falls du es eh schon gemacht hast, ok kann 
man jetzt eh nicht mehr ändern, die größe der zuoordnungseinheiten
darfst auf keinen fall verändern!


----------



## idontkn0w123 (24. Oktober 2010)

hab ich nicht  hab sie eingebaut eine partition für windows erstellt mit maximaler grösse da die noch unpartitioniert war. dann hat die win7 installation direkt den kopiervorgang gestartet soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## roheed (24. Oktober 2010)

achso , ja dann ist ja auch alles bestens  
Deine Werte sehen darüber hinaus auch eh ganz normal aus


----------



## Nyuki (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo !
Meine erste SSD ! Wie sind denn meine Werte?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

Sieht alles recht normal aus bei dir, kleinere Abweichungen gibt es immer. Alle haben höhere 4k Werte als ich, das ist auch so ne Sche die ich nicht versteh. Zur erklärung das ist ein sehr wichtiger Bereich wo die SSD um einiges schneller als ne HDD ist, SSD=20MB/s, HDD0.5MB/s. Besonders beim booten macht sich das bemerkbar.


----------



## Nyuki (26. Oktober 2010)

Ah Ok Supi,jetzt habe ich schonmal einen Richtwert.
Danke nochmal.


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

@nyuki

hi, deine werte sehen soweit in ordnung aus. 
Wäre nett von dir wenn du dein ergebniss auch noch hier Posten könntest

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...aq-zu-ssds-ocz-corsair-g-skill-sandforce.html

thx


----------



## Nyuki (27. Oktober 2010)

Mache ich noch ,wenn ich fertig mit allem bin.Habe aber noch einige Fragen und Probleme.


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

warum auch immer du nen neuen thread aufmachen mußtest .-)

bleiben wir nun in diesem pls

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...0-ssd-neuzustand-mit-erase-2.html#post2342392


----------

